# Form aus Untergrund ausstanzen



## Supe (7. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, ich habe schon im Forum und PS CS2 nach "ausstanzen" usw. gesucht, aber keine plausible Erklärung gefunden.

Ich möchte eine Form (Kreis, Ebene 2) aus einer anderen Form (Rechteck, Ebene 3) ausstanzen, so dass man den Untergrund (Bild, Ebene 0) sehen kann.

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder? Kann mir das jemand kurz erklären oder mir ein brauchbares Tutorial nennen?

Danke sehr vorab für Eure Hilfe!
Supe


----------



## Leola13 (7. September 2005)

Hai,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe :

Deinen Kreis als Auswahl laden und damit eine Ebenmaske für dein Rechteck erstellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jacka (7. September 2005)

Hi!

1. Ebene -> Hintergrund
2. Ebene -> Rechteck mit Auswahlwerkzeug erstellen

Methode "Wenn weg, dann weg":
Wenn du jetzt auf der zweiten Ebene mit dem runden Auswahlwerkzeug einen Kreis erstellst und
einfach auf "entf" drückst, hast du ein Loch in deinem Rechteck und siehst den Hintergrund.

oder wie Leola13

Du erstellst eine runde Auswahl in einer Ebenmaske. 
Dabei bleibt dein Rechteck "erhalten" hat aber den gleichen Effekt wie oben.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Supe (7. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte: 
Der Gabelschatten (weiss) soll aus dem blauen Quadrat herausgestanz werden, um den Hntergrund (das Feuer) durchscheinen zu lassen. Der Gabelschatten ist als Schnittmaske geladen.

Wie oben beschrieben, kriege ich's nicht hin.

Supe


----------



## Duddle (7. September 2005)

Bei deinem Beispiel klappt aber die Vorgehensweise von Leola?

Strg+Klick auf den Gabelschatten, dann hast du die Auswahl. Ein weiterer Klick auf die Rechteck-Ebene und noch einer auf den Ebenenmasken-Button (3. von Links/5. von Rechts).

Edit: Achso, und die Ebenenmaske dann noch invertieren (Strg+i).


Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (7. September 2005)

Ich weis nicht ob ich es richtig verstanden habe aber soll es dann so aussehn?

Ich erklär noch kurz wie ichs gemacht hab:

1. Das Quadrat als feste Form angelegt und mit Ebeneneffekt Abgerundete Kante versehen
2. und den Kreis mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug reingezogen und Entf-Taste gedrückt
3. Neue Ebene erstellt und mit der Vordergrundfarbe gefüllt und die Deckkraft auf 50 % reduziert!

Das wars!


----------



## Supe (8. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Hach, dass in PS immer vieles so kompliziert sein muss. In Fireworks legt man zwei Ebenen übereinander, wählt sie beide aus, 'sagt' verbinden, öffnen, teilen oder vereinigen und fertig.

So, wie thecamillo es gemacht hat, funktioniert es - bei mir zumindest mit Kreisen und Quadern - nicht so einfach mit Draufschieben und löschen. Wenn ich es so mache wie Leola13, wird lediglich der Gabelschatten gelöscht. Es erfolgt kein Durchstanzen des blauen Quaders. Wenn beide ausgewählt sind, Schatten und Quader, kann ich keine neue Ebenenmaske erstellen, weil die Funktion deaktiviert ist. Wahrscheinlich irgedwo wieder so eine kleine Werkzeugeinstellung, die falsch ist.

Gibt es nicht irgendwo ein gescheites Tutorial in dem die Beschnitt-Funktionen mal richtig erklärt werden?

Genervt: Supe


----------



## Leola13 (8. September 2005)

Hai,

einmal grundsätzlich :

oberste Ebene : dreizack
mittlere Ebene : blaues Rechteck
untere Ebene : Feuer

Den "Schatten" von der oberen Ebene auswählen (Farberech wählen, Pfade, wie auch immer), die mittlere Ebene anklicken, Ebenmaske hinzufügen, Auswahl maskieren.

Sollte funktionieren. .... aber wenn du in der obersten Ebene deinen Dreizack-Schatten so lässt, dann hast du zwar in der mittleren Ebene einen entsprechenden "Ausschnitt", der jedoch von der obersten Ebene verdeckt wird und dein Feuer ist immer noch nicht zu sehen.   


Kleine PDF-Hilfe zum Thema (Text-)Ausstanzen 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Supe (8. September 2005)

Geschafft!
Heureka!

Mein Fehler a.: Man draf vorher keine Schnittmaskenebene aus dem Gabelschatten erstellen. Dann wird nämlich nicht bis auf die Hintergrundebene durchgestochen, sondern eine Schnittmenge aus dieser und der darunterliegenden Ebene erstellt (schneidet den Gabelschatten an den Quaderkanten ab). Weitere Operationen gehen dann nicht.

Und Fehler b.ie unterste Ebene (Hintergrund) war nicht über 'Ebene' -> Neu' -> 'Hintergrund aus Ebene'. Dann nämlich wird vollständig bis auf die Hintergrundbene (weiss, schwarz oder trasparent) durchgestochen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Supe


----------

